# Family practitioner in Limassol



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi, my children and I are fairly new to Limassol and in need of seeing a recommended family practioner....I hear Dr Femke comes highly recommended but unfortunately she won't be working from 23 December til beginning of Jan, so am asking for good recommendations as my daughter isn't feeling too well so I think best just to get her checked out before Christmas.

Much appreciated,,


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

I managed to find a Dr listed on Cyprus Anglo info website.....He was very nice and polite' spoke perfect English and speaks Greek and presumably Arabic as he is from Lebanon....He was very thorough listening to my daughters symptoms and gave a thorough examination. Diagnosis chicken pox and throat infection


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Dr. Gabriel Raad
General practitioner located at 3, Promachon Eleftherias, Rebecca Court, Fl. 1, (opposite Crowne Plaza Hotel), Limassol.
Send e-mail Tel: 25 312 395/ 
99 628 939


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Susan, it may be helpful to someone in the future.
I hope your daughter is better very soon.


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you so very much Veronica.


----------

